# Mouse not working on ThinkPad T530i



## balanga (Aug 8, 2018)

I just got a ThinkPad T530i connected up a FreeBSD disk via USB and it came up just as I expected, but there was no mouse movement?

Is there anything obvious that needs to be changed. The same disk boots up on other systems and the mouse works OK.


----------



## balanga (Aug 9, 2018)

Turns out it's a generic problem not related to FreeBSD. The trackpoint and trackpad do not work in Windows either... Could there be a BIOS setting to enable them or is there a fault?


----------

